# Probs mit älteren Spielen und GF7900



## hansi152 (20. Oktober 2007)

*Probs mit älteren Spielen und GF7900*

Ich hab vor kurzen Gothic 2  von der PCGH 08/07(glaub ich) und Sacred Plus(also das mit Patches) probiert.
Aber beides ging nicht. Bei Sacred kam irgendeine Fehlermeldung beim Start und das wars.
Gothic 2 hingegen ging schon mal auf meinem PC dann hatt ich länger keine 
Lust und dann gings nimmer.
Ich habs auch mit der Forceware(93.71) die ich damals gehabt hab probiert:
ging wieder nicht.
Gibts dafür ne Lösung oder ist das ein Einzelfall oder was weiß ich?

MfG Hansi


----------



## thecroatien (29. November 2007)

*AW: Probs mit älteren Spielen und GF7900*

hat deine Graka nen VGA und nen DVI Ausgang?
wenn ja dann darfst du oder eher kannst du ältere games nich über den
DVI zocken.
Hab das Prob Auch Gehabt, ich dachte erst meine graka ist kaputt^^
mfg
thecroatien


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probs mit älteren Spielen und GF7900*

Im Zweifelsfall mal folgende Möglichkeit ausprobieren:

.exe des jeweiligen Spiels herauskramen, Rechtsklick, "Eigenschaften" und dann auf die Schuppe "Kompatibilität". Dort probierst du mal die verschiedenen Betriebssysteme aus. Meist half mir das aus der Patsche - ganz unabhängig von der Grafikkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

